# 996 for under 30 grand



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

http://www.cridfords.co.uk/cridfords/car_details.asp?id=804

First one I have seen purporting to have FPSH.

They are heading south into my price range.

Whats the best buy for Â£30k? A 50k miles 6 yr old 996 or a 20k miles 3 yr old Boxster S?


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

there's a few around, here's one from www.911uk.com



> Â£29,500, Porsche 996, Carrera 2 Coupe, 1999, 64000 miles, FPSH, Ocean Blue, Savannah Leather, Traction Control, PAS, Elec. Sunroof / Memory Seats, 18 inch Turbo Alloys, Porsche CD System, Recently serviced, Well looked after, Excellent condition, Other commitments forces reluctant sale, No timewasters please. Urgent sale required at only... Â£29,500 o.n.o


Getting very tempting.... I'd go for the 996 over the Boxster 'cos I prefer a coupe, and it's a 911.....

Justin


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

justtin said:


> there's a few around, here's one from www.911uk.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In one.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> justtin said:
> 
> 
> > there's a few around, here's one from www.911uk.com
> ...


What is this? An episode of Bullseye????


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > justtin said:
> ...


"Something for the kids - a box of hand grenades"


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > justtin said:
> ...


"Smashing, great, super. There's your runners up pen."


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Which is nice. Cos garyc already has the luxury speedboat and 4 berth caravan


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I once read a thread about large numbers of idiots dragging threads off topic.

I don't think they were talking about this thread.

Its only a small number


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Carlos said:


> I once read a thread about large numbers of idiots dragging threads off topic.
> 
> I don't think they were talking about this thread.
> 
> Its only a small number


Yeah, I read that one too... but I got bored, as it kept wandering off topic... :lol:

So anyway, who else agrees that Poulson's goal last night is the new "Goal of the Tournament" just beating Henrik Larsson's header against Bulgaria?


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

jampott said:


> Yeah, I read that one too... but I got bored, as it kept wandering off topic...
> 
> So anyway, who else agrees that Poulson's goal last night is the new "Goal of the Tournament" just beating Henrik Larsson's header against Bulgaria?


Damn, missed that one jampott, I was too busy moving a 1 ton Bridgeport Vertical Turret Milling Machine on a pallet truck. Anyone else any experience of moving heavy plant machinery?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scavenger said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I read that one too... but I got bored, as it kept wandering off topic...
> ...


No, but I have a drill... its not a DeWalt though.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

jampott said:


> Which is nice. Cos garyc already has the luxury speedboat and 4 berth caravan


never has there been so many coundil houses with a jet ski outside :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jam said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Which is nice. Cos garyc already has the luxury speedboat and 4 berth caravan
> ...


Nah, mate... them's motorbikes with the wheels half-inched!


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

To be boring and bring this back on topic (sorry !)

In my search for a 996 I have visted Cridfords. Their cars all looked pretty good from what I could tell and reasonably priced.

I was considering Boxster or 996.

Ulitmately I didn't want a convertible so a no-brainer for me.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Thanks markh, useful information as I suspected their cars would be dodgy given the low prices.

To the rest of you, may you be forced to trawl through a thousand of Vlastan's posts.


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

I dealt with James. He was helpful about the 996 in general and took me for a drive and let me drive back.

Simple premises but as I say, the cars I looked at were in great condition - and this is compared to a few other 'specialists' i visited.

They also welcome inspections from nearby AFN (Or anyone) which I would recomend.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Thanks markh, useful information as I suspected their cars would be dodgy given the low prices.
> 
> To the rest of you, may you be forced to trawl through a thousand of Vlastan's posts.


Flattered! :-*


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

markh said:


> To be boring and bring this back on topic (sorry !)
> 
> In my search for a 996 I have visted Cridfords. Their cars all looked pretty good from what I could tell and reasonably priced.
> 
> ...


What did you buy in the end?


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

1999 C2.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

markh said:


> 1999 C2.


Nice choice.  Pleased? Do give us write up...


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Here are 168 C2's starting at Euros 25000. All proper left hookers too 

If any of you are serious, the key word to look for is "unfallfrei" (no accident). The German rules require a statement of a breakage.

Good luck

http://www.mobile.de/SIDUiA9b7K5NX6l9FW ... earch.y=12

Sorry for the long link...


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Carl, looks nice mate but the interior is









Boxster S much better IMO at this stage.....


----------

